# Charlie Chat Summary - September 10th, 2007



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Charlie Chat Summary - September 10th, 2007*​Charlie Chat Hosted by
Charlie Ergen - CEO and Charmain
Jim DeFranco - Executive Vice President

Susie Essman - Curb Your Enthusiasm
Reggie Bush - New Orleans Saints
TVGuide Network - DVR This!
Fran Charles - NFL Network
Matt McConaugey - We Are Marshall

*Exclusive Offers for Dish Network Customers*
DishDVR Upgrades
DishHD Free for 6 Months
Save up to $800 on a Sharp AQUOS LCD HDTV when you subscribe to DishHD
Get high-speed internet for $10 off for 10 months

*Reggie Bush*
Interviewed by Eric Sahl

Giveaway! A Trip to see the Saints.
2 Tickets / Airfare / 2 nights lodging / transportation / $200 dinner
Question: Reggie Bush was taken 2nd? What team passed him up and who did they pick?
(Random drawing from all correct callers.)

*NFL Network* - Fran Charles
Promo for the network on 154 or HD 9426.

Lots of football on E*. 
"Nobody has more college football than Dish Network."

*Big Ten Network* - Dave Revsine
Promo for the network on 439 (440-443 alt) and soon in HD.
Basketball schedule released today ... 139 mens games on BTN.
Also "non-revenue sports".

This weekend:
Miami-Ohio at Minnesota
Akron at Indiana
Buffalo at Penn State
Citadel at Wisconsin
Duke at Northwestern
_Broadcast on both Standard-Def and Hi-Def_

Currently in AT100 and higher packages.

*ESPN Game Plan*
Key Match-ups - up to 12 games per weekend - $129
http://dishnetwork.com/football

*RSNs*
29 Regional Sports Networks in SD

DVR Demo ... got to have a DVR for football!

*TV Guide - Watch This!*
TV Guide promoting their favorite shows.

More DVR Demo ...

*Curb Your Enthusiasm* - Susie Essman
Promo the show ... (and put down Jim).

*CEDIA Report* - David Gregg
Promoting Sharp HDTVs ... (so you can watch E*'s 39 HD channels).
"Buy with your eye!" (108" LCD TV available next year.)

ALL Dish Network Customers get 20% off 26" and larger Sharp HDTV ...
Order through the Dish Network website!

*HD*
The best HDDVR on the market ... including external storage.
Upgrade to HD ... get 6 months free. More HD that anyone else today.
First-time HD upgrades only - Call 888-222-2859

NEW HD Channels
(List added last month.)

18 Regional Sports Networks in HD - Game content
(Big Ten will be on 9500)

9 HD PPV Channels [editor: Not really there yet guys!]

For no more than $99 you can upgrade to HD.

*Questions!*
Q: Paul - I'd like to see hockey on the 108" set!
A: Charlie - We expect to have NHL Center Ice in HD ... 
A: Eric - "NHL in HD" launching around October 1st

Q: David - Upgrade TV2 S-Video or Component?
A: Jim - TV2 is intended for RF in other rooms.
A: Jan - Distributing S-Video is difficult. Modulator is most effective.

Q: David - Fox Sports Bay Area in HD?
A: Eric - By the end of the year.

Q: Nathan - Will E* go MPEG4 only?
A: Charlie - HD is now MPEG4 only ... all new is in MPEG4. No change to SD.

*NASCAR*
Dish Network All Star - Carl Edwards

*Matt McConaugey - We Are Marshall*
Promo for a football movie - Starts September 18th on PPV and DVD

*CONTEST WINNER - Randy from Dixon, CA (Dish Customer since Feb 2003)*
Houston Texans picked Mario Williams.

Next Tech Forum ... November 12th, 2007 - 9pm ET Channel 101
Next Charlie Chat ... December 10th, 2007 - 9pm ET Channel 101

(Closing with Bush/Sahl bloopers.)


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

One Big Snore!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Charlie was wrong about all HD being MPEG4


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks James for the speed record in posting this (and for the excellent recap).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What I thought was interesting, and they said nothing about it even though it was on the slides... was that Big Ten HD showed as coming on channel 9500, which is odd because that means it will not be down with the other RSNs in HD.

Another oddity was the mention of the new HD PPV channels, which I assume means they will launch this week the same time as Big Ten HD does.. but again, it was something on a slide that they really didn't say anything about.

Also seemed odd not to have mentioned the fire/outage for A&EHD, HistoryHD, and NFL Network HD.. especially since they mentioned and had a clip promoting NFL Network. would have been a good place to have said to customers why those channels were showing slates since I'm sure a lot of folks watch that chat who do not come into the forums.

Would have been nice to hear if there are any other new HD channels coming this month.. especially since they mentioned NHL HD coming Oct 1st.. seems like there are other channels coming to Dish this month so if they were going to talk about October, I would have expected to name-drop at least say TBSHD or something as coming this month.

No worries from me, but just curious omisions.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I like the comment that they expect NHL Center Ice to be in HD next month.
Six Center Ice and six NBA League Pass HD channels have been uplinked since
the beginning of the year. Hope that is true for NBA League Pass as well.
NBA League Pass HD, MSG HD, FSNY HD (which are all uplinked) and TBS HD
would be very attractive.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love that ALL of the BTN HD games will be shown. Will there be overflow HD channels or will HDPPV be used again for the time slots with multiple games?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

> Q: David - Fox Sports Bay Area in HD?
> A: Eric - By the end of the year.


Add, 'I can't commit to that but' ... 'could happen by the end of the year' :beatdeadhorse: :barf:

Same stuff.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Plus I also heard the NHL Channel in HD as well. Did they not say October 1?

With all the RSNs now one could almost bet Center Ice in HD 'will' be awsome.

I assume the NBA package as well would be in HD for the most part via the RSNs.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

i heard nhl entwork sd october 1


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

It appears like I didn't miss much by not seeing the Charlie chat.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Aransay said:


> i geard nhlentwork sd ocyober 1


What???


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

lujan said:


> What???


*Aransay*  
_i geard nhlentwork sd ocyober 1_

_'I heard nhlnetwork sd october1'_


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Aransay said:


> i heard nhl entwork sd october 1


 
'Wrapping up negotiations with for NHL in HD, that's the new NHL channel for out of market sports similar to VS in that they will have out of market hockey that would launch around October 1 and we expect to launch that'

'in addition we have our out of market package Center Ice which we always offer and will continue to offer but now that we rolled 18 of our RSNs in HD we will have most of the Center Ice games in HD as well.'

--Eric Sahl


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

I actually had a timer set to tape the show. I was expecting to hear about any new channels coming and all, but after watching it. It was whole big nothing. I fell asleep in the middle of it. :lol: :sleeping: Plus, they did not mention that they have a promotion going for current DVR customers. Which I recently signed up and I now saving 20 to 30 percent off of what I used to be paying.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Executive Charlie Chat Summary:
"No one has more college football than Dish Network." & "Get a DVR!"
See you in December! (Tech Chat in November.)

It wasn't the most annoying chat of all time, but the technical glitches (usual low audio but this time Charlie mic'd louder than Jim) and the focus on football was distracting.

I did appreciate the live operation of the DVR ... that was new ... and it showed that Charlie knows how to operate his company's equipment.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks James, you saved me an hour of my life. =)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> I did appreciate the live operation of the DVR ... that was new ... and it showed that Charlie knows how to operate his company's equipment.


It also kinda showed that Jim didn't  Even the guest was picking on Jim's slow operation of setting a timer.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks James for taking the time and cliff noting it for the people you have conflicts like myself.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

SMosher said:


> Add, 'I can't commit to that but' ... 'could happen by the end of the year' :beatdeadhorse: :barf:
> 
> Same stuff.


This year?


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

"Q: David - Fox Sports Bay Area in HD?
A: Eric - By the end of the year."

That's not exactly what he said. The way it's posted, it's like it's a given that it will be added by the end of the year. 

He said: "Could happen by the end of the year".

Two different things.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

So....it was one big commercial?


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

If your not a sports fan, this would have been a waste of time to watch! Thanks to James for saving me.

I gave up watching these "chats" years ago. I got tired of people wanting to know why they can't see their local sports teams.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> *Charlie Chat Summary - September 10th, 2007*​*CEDIA Report* - David Gregg
> Promoting Sharp HDTVs ... (so you can watch E*'s 39 HD channels).
> "Buy with your eye!" (108" LCD TV available next year.)
> 
> ...


What Sony Aquas HD Set?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I thought they were promoting Sharp sets?


----------



## teacher1066 (Mar 27, 2007)

Considering all of the rapid changes in technology by competors, the Chat was an embarrasement! One would think that there would be a bevy of facts proffered--especially considering the abdication of "first place" in the HD delivery environment which is about to happen at the hands of Direct TV. I wanted some information to support my position of selecting Dish over other options. The lack of details about Dish's future plans could only serve to fuel the criticism of Dish nay-sayers. 
For example, Charlie might well have noted once again the many of the new channels are not delivering true HD most of the time. The latest channels added by Dish, with the exception of the MTV HD service, are riddled with strange up-converting techniques. That fact could help solidify the truth that just because a channel says it's broadcasting in HD--it may rarely is true. If this is accurate for the Direct TV's massive influx of new HD channels, they may just offend viewers rendering meaningless their claims of the "most HD on the planet." Charlie might well have used this fact to add creedence to the fact that the only good HD is "real" HD. 
I was also surprised that more wasn't made of the 722 because, let's face it, it is the best DVR out there right now. 
It was nice that Charlie and his executives could indulge their love of football and sports in general--but I would think that many more folks, during many more hours, watch other programming. It would be nice to see some enthusiasm for other niche channels.
Let's hope that the next Tech Chat will renew our faith in Dish.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> I thought they were promoting Sharp sets?


Which is why I bought one in June. 

Got the LC-42D72U AQUOS.

After all, the Sharp AQUOS is the official HDTV of MLB.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

elbodude said:


> This year?


I think so


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

Also seemed odd not to have mentioned the fire/outage for A&EHD said:


> Aha! That explains my 2:32 A&EHD recording of off the air!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

If they say things are coming the get condemned when it takes longer than anticipated. IF they don't announce ahead they get condemned. Dish can't win. 

D* fans don't seem to mind that they have been saying what seems forever we'll have more HD in the future.


----------



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

maybe Dish needs a new CEO


----------



## jayfro (Sep 19, 2007)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Which is why I bought one in June.
> 
> Got the LC-42D72U AQUOS.
> 
> After all, the Sharp AQUOS is the official HDTV of MLB.


How much was it in June? I saw the Charlie Chat and thought now might be a good time to go HD. After 4 years with Dish, I am pretty comitted to them. I currently have 3 DVR receivers (2 single tuner, 1 double tuner).

After doing some quick checks, I decided to send this to Dish:
--------------------------------
As a customer for a few years, I was very disheartened to learn of the real pricing I can get through your special Dish Network deal and Sharp. You advertise that you can save up to $800 for being a valued customer. I thought now would be a great time to upgrade to HD, especially after seeing the great "Charlie Chat" this week.

Here is a bit of information regarding your offer:
TV Model LC46D92U is available for $2,199.99 directly on the SharpDirect website. I can buy this same TV on TigerDirect.com for $1,699.99. Both offer free shipping as I can get with your "special discount offer". However, if I buy through Dish Network, the "up to" $800 discount Charlie and your website tout actually equals a surcharge of $939.21 compared to TigerDirect, and $439.21 compared to buying direct from Sharp. Your price is a whopping $2,639.20, pretty much the most expensive price I was able to find out of over 1/2 dozen retailers.

I would be curious to know how valuable my business is to Dish Network. I have paid nearly $100 per month for TV for about 4 years. I can get a TV for $900 less than you advertise. I can also save money by switching to DirectTV and Qwest. I love Dish Network. I always thought they do the right thing for its customers. However, this revelation has created an extremely sour taste in my mouth regarding the fact that you are gouging your customers with this TV offer.
--------------------------

I don't expect a reply. At least not a sincere one. I also didn't expect the offer to give me a TV for $800 off the cheapest I could find. But to find that Dish's offer is actually MUCH higher than buying direct is absurd. With Directv's new satellites, I most likely will hold out and move things over to them...


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

CEO Charlie should set his prize to getting the NFL Sunday Ticket just maybe AFC package and the NFC Package to DirecTV!


----------

